# Weather



## Steve S (May 8, 2019)

Say, I'm in Dakota County, anyone been out or is it just too cool at Night....I'm thinking maybe this weekend after the rain yesterday and today...... What are your thoughts?


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1 (Apr 1, 2017)

I was off all week, a lot of hiking. Sure there are some out but few far and in between.I got about 100 very small ones only by 3 different trees. End of next week should be good. Noticed the trees really leafed out during this rain.


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

I would ask what are your soil temps?


----------

